# DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ?



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

My old '00 VW Golf had auto locks after 10MPH & daytime running lights , I noticed my '02 dosen't do this . I would have figured if my "measly old Golf " had this feature ......SURLY my '02 AR would . What's up ?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (tdiboy4)*

why would you want either of those features?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (bhb399mm)*

My '01 has the auto-lok at 10mph. Which I am sure could be a VAG-COM fix. No DRL but I really don't want that anyway. It can be done pretty easily though.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (eurocarzrule44)*

use a vag com and go into the ccm and recode for the "autolock" feature....does it at 15mph.....as for drls you have to jumper pins in the switch


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (diive4sho)*

I do want DRL's. 
How exactly do you add them? Will they use high beams or the HID lows?


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_why would you want either of those features?

If you have ever driven a truck with wet mirrors, you would know that the cars with DRL's are the only ones you can see. Also if the sun is directly behind you, you are invisible in the mirror of the car in front of you, unless you have DRL's
There's nothing wrong with being seen.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (bigwil)*

i turn my headlights on every time i get in the car, however, its nice to not be stuck with them on all the time. 

how hard is it to turn on your lights when you start your car?
DRLs lead to ignorant drivers that assume just because their headlights are on, their running/rear lights are on as well. I often see people driving at night with their headlights on, but no other lights on on the vehicle. this is 10x more dangerous than being seen during the day.


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
DRLs lead to ignorant drivers that assume just because their headlights are on, their running/rear lights are on as well. I often see people driving at night with their headlights on, but no other lights on on the vehicle. this is 10x more dangerous than being seen during the day. 

I agree with that, but the same can be said for those cars with digital illuminated dashboards. I've seen quite a few late model Altimas driving around with no lights in the dark because their speedo was lit up. Whenever I drive a car without DRL's I will turn on the lights as well, but I have f####d around and left them on after I got out of the car. I don't mind them being automatic... I'm also spoiled for HID's


----------

